# Killington 5/2



## mishka (May 1, 2014)

I'm thinking to go to Killington tomorrow. ANYBODY?


----------



## Puck it (May 1, 2014)

Weather is not looking very good 50% chance of showers and windy.


----------



## mishka (May 1, 2014)

it is what it is. Weather actually it's not that bad..... They all going weekend operation only and you never know what next week will bring 

it's May.... lift spinning...... snow on the ground ....what else can I ask


----------



## 180 (May 1, 2014)

See you Saturday


----------

